
Finnish the Dishes: Simple Nordic Design Beats Dishwashers and Drying Racks - misnamed
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/finnish-dishes-simple-nordic-design-beats-dishwashers-drying-racks/
======
vxNsr
I see this all the time in the US. Admittedly it's not as popular as a
dishwasher or the sinkside rack but it's here.

The first time I saw it I couldn't believe the genius of it, and it's already
been incorporated into my dream house.

------
uwu
the title would be better without the lame pun

